# Fixing up an older travel trailer



## jimbo62157 (Apr 1, 2013)

I just bought a 1983 Mohawk travel trailer.  I'm trying to get everything to work and have come across a few problems.  I can't seem to get the furnace to work?  It starts and runs, the blower works great it just won't light and blow warm air.  The gas tanks are full, it's getting power, but no spark.  I've followed the instructions on how to get it going but ???    Any ideas?

Thank's a rookie trailer owner

Jim


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

welcome to the forums ,, what furnace brand is it ??? there are several things that can cause this ,, one is the "sail switch" that detects air flow from the fan ,, if it is not working then it will not send a signal to the gas valve to open ,,, and also are the lp lines purged of air ,, in other words ,, can u light the stove or such with no problems ,, another thing ,, do u hear the ignighter sparking ??? like i said many variables that might cause it not to light


----------



## jimbo62157 (Apr 2, 2013)

tnarvs;83311 said:
			
		

> welcome to the forums ,, what furnace brand is it ??? there are several things that can cause this ,, one is the "sail switch" that detects air flow from the fan ,, if it is not working then it will not send a signal to the gas valve to open ,,, and also are the lp lines purged of air ,, in other words ,, can u light the stove or such with no problems ,, another thing ,, do u hear the ignighter sparking ??? like i said many variables that might cause it not to light



Hi,  It's an Atwood Hydro flame.  The stove lights and the pilot in the oven lights but it is a very small flame.  When I turn on the switch on the thermostat the fan starts blowing.  I've let it run for 10 minutes and it never fires.  I do not hear any sparking going on. There is a dial that reads open or closed. I have that set to open.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 2, 2013)

Is it automatic light or do you have to manual light it?  Some of the older models have to be manual lit.


----------



## jimbo62157 (Apr 3, 2013)

C Nash;83319 said:
			
		

> Is it automatic light or do you have to manual light it?  Some of the older models have to be manual lit.



There doesn't seem to be any where to light it?  Looks like there are 2 wires going into the front left sideView attachment 356View attachment 357  I attached a couple pictures (not sure if that worked).


----------



## C Nash (Apr 3, 2013)

Pretty sure you will have to light yours,  Should be a little hole on the inside of your rv with a glass cover on it.  Slide or swing it up and light it with a match.  Probably will have to hold the on knob in to get it to light.  Just guessing.  Be careful gas can be dangerous


----------



## jimbo62157 (Apr 7, 2013)

C Nash;83331 said:
			
		

> Pretty sure you will have to light yours,  Should be a little hole on the inside of your rv with a glass cover on it.  Slide or swing it up and light it with a match.  Probably will have to hold the on knob in to get it to light.  Just guessing.  Be careful gas can be dangerous



I looked at it again today and there is no where to light it. It has to be spark ignited. Maybe there is now power going to it or the thermostat is shot? Just not sure how to check it.

I also was playing with the fridge today and found that if I have the switch on gas it works fine but when I switch it to AC it doesn't work?


----------



## C Nash (Apr 9, 2013)

Is your batt charged?


----------



## jimbo62157 (Apr 10, 2013)

C Nash;83400 said:
			
		

> Is your batt charged?



I have it plugged into the house.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 11, 2013)

If your batt is dead and the converter is not working the elec ign will not work even pluged to shore power.  Still have to question a 83TT having elect ign?


----------

